

Battle for domination of the sex appeal: women in tech vs. women in cartoon - webonomics
http://www.techwankers.com/2010/02/04/battle-for-domination-of-the-sex-appeal-women-in-tech-vs-women-in-cartoon/

======
nextpulse
Clever!!!

